# trimmer



## Ean (Aug 10, 2008)

hi guys, this is all new to me so will have a go. have just purchased a makita trimmer router, and my question is can i use it for small router jobs sush as round over bits etc to save me getting out the big mother???
Ean::


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Gav's post.. they work great for light cutting!


----------



## Ean (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks guys
Ean


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ean

I put one in a small table just for small jobs but it can be pull out easy for trim work as well, most trim routers are 1 HP and that's all the power you need to do small jobs like box joints, round overs,slots,dovetails, pockets for hinges, etc.

It's true you will not use the trim router all the time so why not use it for other jobs...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=430928&pp=25

=======



Ean Osborn said:


> hi guys, this is all new to me so will have a go. have just purchased a makita trimmer router, and my question is can i use it for small router jobs sush as round over bits etc to save me getting out the big mother???
> Ean::


----------

